

From NFL to Tech StartUp - More similar than you think. - joeblue
http://blog.openchime.com/2012/01/13/nfl-vs-start-up-from-lacing-up-cleats-to-bootstrapping-feats/

======
hthill
Who do you think would envy the other more? Tom Brady or Mark Zuckerberg

------
ekiciman
Cool inside look at NFL and tech.

